# Time to Start Over



## eddiewiggles (Nov 3, 2019)

Bit of a back story.

When I was a freshman in high school I wanted to get into archery and I was surprised with a Diamond Infinite Edge bow for Christmas. I had no real teacher and received no tips on shooting. My whole family hunted, just not archery. I was a decent shot but I never felt the bow fit me and it never felt “good” shooting it if that makes any sense. 
Fast forward, and I’m 22 now, active duty, don’t have much time to shoot. Also grew about a foot since then. I’ve picked that bow back up a few times since then and adjusted draw length/weight to fit me but have severe target panic and it’s not enjoyable to shoot cause it’s so frustrating. After I come home from this deployment I really wanna get back into archery cause I miss it. So my questions. 

I really don’t like that bow anymore, do I get a new one? Not brand new, maybe a 3 or 4 year old bow in good shape that fits me? Or try and power through with the old one?

Where do I start with the target panic? I like the idea of trying back tension and have already prepared myself to be standing with my eyes closed in front of a bay bale. 

Any recommendations on anything will be accepted cause I acknowledge that I don’t know much about archery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

I would suggest you post this also in the General Archery Discussion thread as there have been a number of discussions about the issues you bring up. Target panic is not all that uncommon, may have complex causes and often is most helped by a knowledable coach based on the particulars of your panic. As for bows if you feel the old bow does not meet you demands than new equipement is nice and technology in compound bows has really advanced compared to your current bow. The decision of course is yours to make based on your needs and wishes...Good luck.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Target panic is the result of anticipating the outcome instead of focusing on your process, which you pretty much admitted you are lacking. You would definitely benefit from lessons with a certified coach. Use your old bow for now, and they will be able to advise you on the best options for an upgraded bow later. The archer is really more important than the equipment. Best of luck!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

eddiewiggles said:


> Bit of a back story.
> 
> When I was a freshman in high school I wanted to get into archery and I was surprised with a Diamond Infinite Edge bow for Christmas. I had no real teacher and received no tips on shooting. My whole family hunted, just not archery. I was a decent shot but I never felt the bow fit me and it never felt “good” shooting it if that makes any sense.
> Fast forward, and I’m 22 now, active duty, don’t have much time to shoot. Also grew about a foot since then. I’ve picked that bow back up a few times since then and adjusted draw length/weight to fit me but have severe target panic and it’s not enjoyable to shoot cause it’s so frustrating. After I come home from this deployment I really wanna get back into archery cause I miss it. So my questions.
> ...


Find an archery coach in your area, when ready. Better to start with SOLID training, and fix any issues you have,
cuz you MIGHT have target panic, and you MIGHT NOT have target panic. Serious.


----------



## Aeselrov (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm still a newbie as well, but what I've learned from YouTube regarding target panic:

Don't focus on your target and pin separately. Look at it as a picture and try to have your subconscious move your pin to the middle of the target. I know, it's not easy.
I'm a strong believer in blind shooting when your routine to shooting isn't an automatism. With this I mean that your stance, grip, draw, anchor, aim, ... has to be such an automatism that you don't think about it anymore and always do the same over and over again. Blind shooting helps you focus solely on this automatism and this is the basics to archery. In your case, this won't be so easy if you have longer periods without shooting.
Use a hinge or something like that, so you never know when your shot is going off. Also: be careful with a hinge if you've never used it before.
Look up some videos of Joel Turner. He's an expert.

As for the bow, I do believe that this matters to target panic as well. If you're not comfortable with your bow or it doesn't fit you correctly, you get an off feeling and start thinking even more during the shot process which enhances your target panic. Ofcourse, the archer plays a bigger role in target panic than the equipment, but I do believe the correct bow helps.
If you have a shop nearby where you can test and shoot some different bows, I'd certainly do it and make your decision based on that.


----------

